# Calling all DEV's (Please) (MIUI) I need help!!



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello, everyone.. Some of you may know me some of you may not... I ported MIUI to the HTC Thunderbolt and I'm having a really hard time trying to figure out getting LTE to work for this device being that MIUI is closed source... I'm looking for someone or maybe a group of people to jump on board with me for some assistance trying to get this to work.. Up to this point as we speak I've been basing everything off of CM7 as the donor to work with.. I've moved everything up to a newer release of MIUI and the phone was partially working on an earlier version and I got the issue with the front facing camera fixed as well as the audio issue worked out..

I'm looking for serious people to work with, as this has become a serious, very serious project to me. No taking anything away from any other developer or builds that are out right now, everyone is doing their thing and the Thunderbolt has seen some beautiful development but has yet to see a full working MIUI.. I want the Thunderbolt to be the break through phone for MIUI meeting LTE and to actually work.. I've spent a lot of time on this and most of it recently I have been doing myself.. I beg of anyone out there who has knowledge in this field to please contact me and I would love to work with you and learn as I go, as this area of development is a new field for me...

P.S. To anyone who read this and is considering helping thank you, and I sincerely appreciate it!!! I'm trying to shorten the time to get this done, it's already a very time consuming task and to be learning as I go is only making it that much more time consuming..


----------

